# Let's Talk Glue



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hypocrite :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey are we talking carpet glue too :shifty:

TB II for wood/trim. PL Premium for framing/structure. 100% silicone for counter tops.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I always knew glue had more uses then one :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ok*

So they don't stock there shelves regularly,,, I have never been there- the only wood tech place we have here is Rockler-and a few others- way overpriced,,anyways,,, nice store and good people, they bend over backward for you- at least at my location. 
anyways,
Does anyone have any experience with this new glue by TB? I have always used the TB II or III ,I just wondering if this was another gimmick - or a trades have had good things to say about it? The Guys at Rockler were saying nothing but good characteristics about the glue ,
Anyone use this yet? 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> tried the new TB ? whats the deal with this glue, any better, worse,,, woodcraft has this on sale 15% off and I was going to see what all the raving was about, any thoughts?



Its good stuff! They have a couple different drying times/formulas. I have been using it for a little while now:thumbup: You can use it with the spray activator or without it to slow the curing. 

Just don't get it on your truck paint it will take the paint off, don't ask how I know that:whistling 



Dave


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well it's obvious, you needed to put some mitered trim on your truck. How else?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Hypocrite :laughing:


I called an on-line dealer from out near your coast, ordered the stuff I needed at like 2:30 pm, it was on my door step at 2:30 pm the next day.:clap:

That is the first time I have ordered something like that.
I don't like ordering things at all.


Prestige-It was all things for my Festool's, splinter strips, filters, y-pipe for my vac, backing pad for my sander. I know it is still a small market but, stock the consumables for the products you sell.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*hmmmmm,*



angus242 said:


> I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue!!!!!!


Whats the guys name Angus,,,, - I hate getting old- the original Airplane movie,


Roger , over, Dunn- :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:,Surly you have got to be kidding, no I am not and please stop calling me Shirley,, was it Kirk Douglas?????? hair standing up- I can see it now-:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Well it's obvious, you needed to put some mitered trim on your truck. How else?


I figured some casing around the tool box doors would really set the truck off!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Whats the guys name Angus,,,, - I hate getting old- the original Airplane movie,
> 
> 
> Roger , over, Dunn- :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:,Surly you have got to be kidding, no I am not and please stop calling me Shirley,, was it Kirk Douglas?????? hair standing up- I can see it now-:laughing::laughing:


Lloyd Bridges as McCroskey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Leo,*

Your taking the fun out of the glue conversation- but thank you anyways, I just wanted to hear what the boys had to say-you and your command post- what , do you have 5 machines running- your a mad scientist- thanks Leo:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just one machine and mad fingertips.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*memory loss,-thanks.,*



angus242 said:


> Lloyd Bridges as McCroskey!!!!!!!!!


 
that's write,,,,, thanks- my mother laughed her ass off to that movie when it first came out- she was in tears,so were we-the good old days-
Thanks Angus- Lloyd bridges,,,,, at the time that was hilarious:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

im looking for a glue that sets in about 20 seconds for kitchen cornice,the mitre bond you only get one go to line up trim perfect,i need some wiggle time.any suggestions


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

bbg, CA or super glue comes in different mixes, slow setting, fast setting.
You can get it at hobby shops.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

TB stays in my lunch box (cooler) where the temperature isn't as extreme as the rest of my truck.

I have used a hot glue gun when I needed to make something stay quick and had no other way to fasten.

Also, hot glue to hold it while the const adhesive cured


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot glue definitely has its place, alot of people in my industry use hot glue to stick IR emitters on the front of electronics because it allows light to pass through, has very good hold, but with enough force it will pull off cleanly.

The only thing I really hate about hot glue which causes me not to use it is...the fact you need a gun that plugs in.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

bbgcarpentry said:


> im looking for a glue that sets in about 20 seconds for kitchen cornice,the mitre bond you only get one go to line up trim perfect,i need some wiggle time.any suggestions


A slower setting CA/Super Glue, as mentioned will work. I just don't like that stuff. PITA when you get it on you. Since I picked up a pin nailer, I usually just use TB II and shoot a couple of pins.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> PF isn't that a thick poly glue like PL Premium?


Yeah, but it sets up quicker. Allows you to power stretch carpet against the strip in 2 hours (sometimes a lot less depends on humidity and temp).


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

What due you guys thing about gorilla glue?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Titebond 2 here for woodwork.For shet goods PL400. Don't use glue for much else except special occasions and then I see what's avialble for what's needed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

caldoconsal said:


> What due you guys thing about gorilla glue?


I don't think much about it.

If I need a waterproof joint then I might think about it. Normally I'd use epoxy, but that's a 12 hour dry, GG dries in 2 hours.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't the polyurethane glue joints pail in strength vs a well executed PVC glue joint? I thought I read about it in Fine Woodworking.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PVA glue??


Yes, poly glue was one of the weakest. I think hide glue was less.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> PVA glue??
> 
> Yes, poly glue was one of the weakest. I think hide glue was less.


Maybe I got the letters wrong but I am talking about white or yellow glue.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvinyl_acetate


No I remembered correctly. Titebond 1, 2,3 is pva. Elmer glue all, carpenters glue and probond are pva.

O....edit. I see my phone corrected PVA to PVC... that is what you where getting at. Lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

caldoconsal said:


> What due you guys thing about gorilla glue?


which one, polyurethane, CA, or PVA white glue?


I don't care for any polyurethane for trim work - too weak of joint and messy.
The Gorilla white glue I like, it dries to a light color so you don't get the yellow glue line. It sets up about the same as Titebond 2


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

ibought just to try it .... Wondering what projects you guys use it for

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

What is your preferred CBU Epoxy System.

I somewhat follow the *find something you like, use it often* approach. Been using Simpson Adhesive with the screen (sleeves) for questionable hollow crete since forever. 

I've yet to compare Hiltis offerings.
And I use ALOT of big red's firestop systems


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Coming back to this thread, I have used and liked the white (not PVA) Gorilla Glue, it dries fast, comes in a little bottle. I have used it to make jigs and such. Things that just need to be secured together fast. I could use CA glue, but I find it hard to keep CA glue in the truck, always seems to get messed up. Its been awhile since I used the white Gorilla Glue and forgot about it.

PVA glue is what I use for all surfaced wood to wood joinery. I like PL375 for general use construction adhesive, its water based but dries pretty hard, pretty strong and cleans up with a damp rag. Its my goto construction adhesive for millwork installs. If I really want a construction adhesive that will dry real hard and strong, I use PL Premium.

I need to find photos of a reclaimed newel post we retrofitted into a home. Welded threaded rod (1/2" 5/8"?? cant remember) to a steel plate, bored a hole in the center of the newel. Screwed the plate to the floor/framing, covered the rod with PL Premium and also put a bunch in the bored hole in the newel. Next day it was ROCK solid....extremly rock solid.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Why can't they stop getting air bubbles in PL Premium? I hate that it keep oozing. It loaded into a Tajima Convoy Plus 2 which is auto releasing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Why can't they stop getting air bubbles in PL Premium? I hate that it keep oozing. It loaded into a Tajima Convoy Plus 2 which is auto releasing.


They sent me 2 cases because the cases I had kept doing that. They said they knew about the issue and were working on it. Ever since then they still do the same thing. I waste about 1/4th of each tube because of it.


----------



## Roseann (Apr 25, 2014)

As far as I remember, we use HH66 for vinyl bonding and repairs... awesome stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

TBFGhost said:


> Why can't they stop getting air bubbles in PL Premium? I hate that it keep oozing. It loaded into a Tajima Convoy Plus 2 which is auto releasing.
> 
> View attachment 114618


I know this trick works with geocel silicone. After you cut it and poke the tube. pivot the tube in your hand dispensing end up and let the bottom end swing back and forth against something solid. Do it 2 or 3 times and no more air bubbles. 

Its worth a shot at least.


----------

